# Need a High resource consuming PC



## techking_dinesh (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello,
There was a time i kept waiting for i3,i7 and then i was waiting for the revised sandybridge. I Finally think its proper time to go for a new PC now..
I am not BUMP as they r a lil old now and moreover my needs and budget have changed. Help with a Config

Budget: 55-60K Max
Buy Date: As soon as Config is decided and pleasing.

Use: Web Designing ( Corel Draw , Photoshop , Dreamweaver , Illustrator ) are opened simultaneously.. Would love fast processing and no hangups !!
High End gaming but not frequent.. Interested in After Effects Too..

Needed: Everything

Problems : My Computer table can fit only a 17" monitor.. I ll consider changing my table.. But Suggest me 17" monitors too.

Optional:
I prefer Wireless keyboard & Mouse
I would like to dual boot XP & win 7 .. ( I am an IT student.. Win 7 has probs running C++ Gfx Programmes )

So Help me out..

Thanks
Dinesh Modi


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 18, 2011)

Here goes your config:

* CPU: Intel i5-2500k - 11.5k
* Mobo: ASUS P8P67 - 11k
* HDD: WDC Blue 1TB - 2.7k
* RAM: Corsair DDR3 4GB - 2.3k
* OD: Samsung 22x - 0.9k
* GPU: HD6850 - 10k
* PSU: Corsair CX450 - 3.5k
* CASE: NZXT M59- 3.6k
* MONITOR: LG 16'' LED - 4.5k
* DESKET: Logitech / MS wireless Combo - 1.5k
* UPS: APC 850VA - 3k

Total -- 54.5k

Also, which monitor do you want???
As you have a table which can hold a 17'' Monitor so i have suggested a 16'' one. But if you change ur table then U can get a 22'' FULL HD Monitor worth 3k more.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Mar 18, 2011)

Well i decided to modify my table..
It can take 16.5" in height and 25" in width for monitor
and i am extremely sorry.. i forgot to mention.. i dont need a UPS.. i have a Compuinverter

^^ i am lil not satisfied with the gpu plus i plan to go for more than 4gb ddr3

I would also like others expert comments on my need


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 18, 2011)

If you dont want UPS then u can use that 3k + another 4.5k and get ATi Radeon HD 6950 @ 17.5k

If you want more RAM then just 
get another stick of 4GB DDR3 @ 2.3k more.

And for monitor, what is the resolution of monitor you want??
You have to increase ur budget by 5k to get FULL HD 22" LED screen.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Mar 18, 2011)

I cant exceed 60K
i would love a 22" Monitor
For now i think i will go with 4gb drr3 and expansion slots empty to add up later if required..

good GPU is essential bt budget matters


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 18, 2011)

@OP: I feel that you can wait a bit more, as the Z68 chipsets are going to be released soon. Then you can make use of both the on-board gfx and also your dedicated gfx cards. If you can wait a bit more, then I will strongly suggest that you get Ivybridge. I am sure you will be able to get a computer a bit more powerful than buying now.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Mar 18, 2011)

^ Bit more = Approx how many days / weeks ?
i am already waiting since 6 months.. something or the other keeps popping in


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 18, 2011)

^
If you read a bit more through this forum, you will find that almost all here are waiting for B3 stepping to become available, including me.
From what I know, B3 stepping will become available in India only in the first or second week of April(there is no perfect guarantee for this too  ). Wait 2 more weeks for May and you will be able to get a Z68 based mobo.

EDIT: I refered to a few articles online, and found that the Z68 might be released as early as April


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 19, 2011)

OP,
sorry i dont get you. You were not satisfied with ATi 6850. Not even satisfied 6950. 
I hope you want a more cheaper GPU than 6850???
Then probably go with 5770 @ 7.5k.
If you dont want to OC then u can go with H67 mobo i.e Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k. In this mobo u can utilize the on CPU graphics, if you dont plan to add a GPU now. Else wait as suggested, for Z67 mobos to arrive so that you can both OC as well use the on CPU graphics. But i think those mobos will be costlier than P67 mobos.

If you go with DH67CL and Radeon 5770, then you probably save 6.5k. Also 3k from UPS and subtracting the 4.5k from 16" LED you have 14k left in total. So, go with a 22" HD LED monitor.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 19, 2011)

you plan to spend 60k..i suggest you spent 58k on the rig and 2k on the table to use a full hd 22" monitor atleast..16/17" is too small and old for now!!
for gpu get get 560 Ti and get Benq G2220HD

^^don't any of you guys think 6950 would be an overkill for 16" monitor??


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 19, 2011)

^
Dude, any dedicated gfx card is a overkill for 16"er.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Mar 19, 2011)

Better u go for i7 2600k or i7 2600 if u dont overclock.Its faster than i5s in multitasking.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 19, 2011)

@OP: About Z68 being expensive than P67, yes it will be 20% more expensive than P67. Now I am having second thoughts about getting Z68


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 19, 2011)

No. Z68 will be only $8 costlier than P67. That is approximately Rs 350-400. Here's the link.

Intel Began Z68 Chipset Production, Launch in May - VR-Zone.com

Look at the paragraph that starts below the picture of the processor. Second line from last.

Besides is there any feature the Z68 has that will benefit us, who will use a graphics card anyway?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 19, 2011)

^ You get the option to use the on board gfx and also dedicated gpu if you want to. Z68 also allows you to OC the on board gpu present in the K series proccys.

About the release date, some sources on internet say it is May while others say it is early April. If it is early april, then it is very obvious that waiting for the P67 B3 stepping is a complete waste of time, since you are telling it is a price difference of just 8$, which I feel is convert to 20$ when it comes to india.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Mar 20, 2011)

*UPDATES:*

^ My budget is 55-60K
i dont need a UPS
My computer table problem is solved. Will go for a 22" Monitor.. Budget unaffected
i am still thinking whether waiting will be worth.. but till then suggest me config supposing that i m nt interested in waiting
i will be buying around 1st week April and by then if the Zseries is out or nearby.. I will give it a thought !!

I am more interested in i7 than i5.. I Wont be overclocking.. GPU & ram matters to me the most in my web design need


----------



## masterkd (Mar 20, 2011)

if you don't want to wait much longer wait until you get B3 steppings motherboard..now waiting for Z68 is your call!!


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok here is your i7 rig. 
* CPU: Intel i7-2600k - 16.2k
* Mobo: ASUS P8P67 - 11k
* HDD: WDC Blue 1TB - 2.6k
* RAM: Corsair DDR3 4GB - 2.3k
* OD: Samsung 22x - 0.9k
* GPU: HD6850 - 10k
* PSU: Corsair VX550 - 4.5k
* CASE: NZXT M59- 3.5k
* MONITOR: Benq G2220 HD - 7k
* DESKET: Logitech / MS wireless Combo -
1.5k
Total -- 59.5k

Even if you dont OC, there is no harm in getting a 'k' series processor. It may be helpful to you if any time in future you want to OC.
But, if you really in case wont OC then better go with these:
* CPU: Intel i7-2600 -- 14k
* MoBo: Asus P8H67 M PRO SB -- 8.5k
Total ---- 54.8k

If you are sure you dont want OCing they go with this combo and there is really no use of waiting for Z68. Its for them who want to both OC and use the internal graphics.
But if you want to OC, even later then go with 'k' series with P67 or Z68.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Mar 20, 2011)

i prefer the K Series then if it is just 2k more
i have confused with use of onboard gfx.. can someone plz explain ? which mobo will allow dat , which wont ? i mean using wat combo can i use onboard gfx and using wat combo i wont get dat ?

Moreover i would like to go for 8gb ram.. bt if it exceeds 60k i will add it up laterz

I dont want to overclock as on nw.. bt i m open to it for the future..


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 20, 2011)

You see, you have confused your self a lot.
First clear these things.

CPU:
* non K processors ------ i5-2400, i5-2500, i7-2600.
These proccy have inbuilt Graphics. But you cant OC these proccy.
* K processors ------ i5-2500k, i7-2600k
These proccy have inbuilt graphics, a little better than 'non k processors'. These proccy can be OCed.

MoBo:
* H67 ---- DH67BL, DH67CL, etc
These mobo can handle both k series and non k series. The inbuilt graphics of the processors can be used in this MoBo. But in this MoBo you cant OC k series.
* P67 --- P8P67, etc..
These mobos too can handleboth the above processors, but the inbuilt gaphics of the proccy cannot be used in these mobos. Only the proccys can be OCed in these boards. So, getting a non k series proccy like i5-2400 will be waste as these proccy can neither be OCed nor their graphics can be used in these boards. 
* Z68: suitable for k-series
These boards are capable of supporting both OCing and internal graphics. So, a k-series proccy can be well OCed in these boards as well as one can use the internal graphics in these boards.

Summary,
* Z68 will be better for k series.
*H67 is better for non k series.
* You can use k series on a H67 too, if you want to use its internal graphics but cant OC the proccy. 
* P67 is for k series. You can OC k series proccy, but cant use their inbuilt graphics in these boards.

So, now you decide which proccy you want to use.

By the way u will be getting a GPU, so better go for k series + P67. OC option available, so u can OC later when u want.
But if you are not going for a GPU now and want to use the internal CPU graphics then go for k series + H67. But OC option is not available.
But if you want both, then better wait for Z68. You can use the CPU graphics as well as OC. So, no problems in future too.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 20, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600|14500|
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL|5500|
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|5500|8gb will be better
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC|14500|you are better off spending on nvidia gpu as adobe supports cuda
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700|
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900|
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|4100|
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500|
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8500|
|
*Total*
|59700|


----------



## techking_dinesh (Mar 20, 2011)

@ Saswat .. thnx for the wonderful explanation
Well so if no overclocking then H series
if overclocking then wait for the Z series

Do u feel i7 2600 should be overclocked for my need ? Its 3.4 Ghz by Default.. Overclocking can take it upto ??

How much onboard gfx i will get with i7 2600 + H series ?

i7 2600 + H series  ///// i7 2600K + Z series .. The only addon feature is i can overclock .. Anything else ?? So How Much extra i m supposed to pay apart from waiting ?


@ jas..
Loved ur config.. 
According to Saswat`s explanation .. Ur mobo will support the onboard gfx bt as the proccy is non K , no overclocking.. rite ?

Wats better
MoBo: Asus P8H67 M PRO SB -- 8.5k  or the mobo u suggested ??
MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC  or  ATi Radeon HD 6950 @ 17.5k ??

thnx guyz !!

where is vickybat ??


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Will you be adding a GPU or not???
Keeping in mind, u get i7-2600k.
If you are adding a GPU now then go for P67. 
But if you are not adding a GPU now and plan to use intel's graphics till u get one, then wait for Z68.

The mobo suggested by jas is H67. That means even if you get a k series proccy then u can use only the on CPU graphics but cant OC on that board.

About the mobo selection from the above two, ASUS is the leading motherboard brand. For low budget SB system intel is good, but for u i suggested Asus coz Asus has better solid capacitors and other features. Even you can SLi or XFire on the Asus board as it has 2 PCIe slots unlike the Intel board.

Also u cant OC i7-2600 as its a non k series. Its stock speed is more than enough for you now.
But in i7-2600k u can OC up to 4-5GHz, provided u have a P67 or Z68 mobo.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 20, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> @ jas..
> Loved ur config..
> According to Saswat`s explanation .. Ur mobo will support the onboard gfx bt as the proccy is non K , no overclocking.. rite ?
> 
> ...



yes you cant overclock on h67. but you cant compromise on gpu too. and i mentioned before get nvidia as adobe supports cuda.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Mar 21, 2011)

i am going for the gpu in this 60K only

one doubt..

H series + i7 2600 + GPU = GPU gfx OR Onboard gfx  ||||| GPU gfx + Onboard gfx ??
i am currently assuming that i will be getting addition of both the gfx and hence i m opting for H series and leaving the OC behind

If i m wrong.. and its onboard gfx or GPU gfx.. den obv i ll be having a GPU so its better to go with P serries Mobo and i7 2600K

Kindly solve this doubt


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 22, 2011)

With H series if you add a GPU then you cant really use the onboard graphics. So, you better go with P67 as you will be adding a GPU. You can OC with the board too.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 22, 2011)

OP, you are getting little confused here. LEt me put it clearly.

All the Intel Sandy Bridge processors are having the IGP integrated inside the processor itself.
Now there is two if chipset available for Intel SB, H67 and P67.

H67 boards are cheaper and Oceing is not possible with these boards even if a K series SB CPU has been plugged into it. But these motherboards are having output display port which can be connected to your monitor. So you can use the on-die graphics core of the Sandy Bridge CPU with H67 chipset. SO you can work with a H67mmobo without adding a dedicated GPU. 
But once u add a graphics card, the on-die GPU of CPU will be disabled.

Now P67 is the elder brother of H67. They supports Overclocking of the K series processors. But these motherboards don't have any display ports. So you can't use the on-die graphics core of the Sandy Bridge Processor. You have to add a discrete GPU with it.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Mar 22, 2011)

Thnx for clearing this out..


> But once u add a graphics card, the on-die GPU of CPU will be disabled.


this was the main confusion..

obv i m going for a good gpu rite nw.. infact one of the major reasons for chaning my pc is gpu.. so H series is of no use to me.. so i will go for P series as i can OC in future..

So srry everyone for the troubles caused

Suggest me a config i7 series plus P series plus 8gb ram plus a solid gpu for my aftereffects and some HD gaming plus a 22" nice monitor

Does 22" Monitor look odd for normal browsing and office work ??
I am not much into gaming and movie
I am more into web designing work and programming with decent HD gaming
So is a 22" monitor fine or i shd go with a smaller one ??
if smaller.. giv dat in config

thnx a lot..

I will be buying before 31st march.. so in a lil hurry.. help me gurus..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 22, 2011)

^once you get hands on a 21.5' you wont revert back to smaller monitors. believe me you wont 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|16500|
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500|
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|5500|
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC|14500|nvidia for cuda adobe support
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700|
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900|
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|4100|
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500|
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8500|
|
*Total*
|64700|


----------



## rupankur (Mar 22, 2011)

Intel Z68 Express Chipset Preview:

Intel Z68 Express Chipset Preview: SSD Caching And Quick Sync : Z68 Express Makes Its Debut


----------



## techking_dinesh (Mar 22, 2011)

advantages of z over p ?
i cant wait long.. 

thanks jas for d config.. i will wait for few others too..

According to wat i understood..

H >> can enable onboard gpu
P >> Overclock CPU
Z >> Can do both

but i m adding a GPU so onboard will be disabled.. so d OC can be done by P.. so y wait for Z ??? Extra Advantage ? How much extra cost ? How much waiting ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 22, 2011)

oh! no need of waiting for z68!! go ahead with p67!


----------



## techking_dinesh (Mar 22, 2011)

^ thnx.. u exceeded a budget a lil bro.. bt i m satisfied with it hands down..
i will try going for it.. 

i m expecting replies from other members too.. i wonder y vickybat has not visited this yet 

I live in nasik.. rlly small.. expecting this config in stores here is like hunting for a dinosaur..

so where can i get these online ?

i visited itwares and primeabgb web.. they dont have any sandybridge on e-shop as on yet..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 22, 2011)

vicky has his system ram failure. gone for rma. you can pm him.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 24, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> advantages of z over p ?
> i cant wait long..
> 
> thanks jas for d config.. i will wait for few others too..
> ...



Sorry for not replying buddy. I guess jas already told you the reason.

My take on this would be to wait and go for z68. Believe me, if priced right, z68 will render both p67 and h67 useless. As you already know that z68 allows cpu overclocking as well as to use the on-die gpu ( even quicksync). So it really sounds sweet.

But apart from that, its also got smart ssd caching. That means, even if you install the os in your sata 3 based magnetic hdd, and you have lets say a 20gb ssd, the os can access the ssd and can transfer and fetch data from there making the system overall faster.

So imo, its wise to wait for *Z68*.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 24, 2011)

@vicky: I do accept that Z68 has some promising features, whose performance is not known to any of us till now.
I want to point out that this year's budget is going to increase the prices of computer components, which I hear is around 5%, from April 1. If you translate that 5% in terms of your entire computer budget, it can become a considerable amount to pay.
So my question is, can OP ,OP's requirements and his budget accomodate the increase in price?
So take this into consideration when planning to get a high end config.
Do let me know if my idea/opinion is wrong.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 25, 2011)

For 60k, 5% increase = 3k more


----------



## techking_dinesh (Mar 25, 2011)

Lots of troubles / confusions :

1. Is it really worth waiting for the Z series ? I personally feel that P series is enough for me. How much will be the price rise ? moreover once launched i will have to wait again till it is tested..
2. As suggested by Jas.. d config is 64K.. I m loving it.. Exceeding 4K already and mouse , kb , speakers are not added in it  so more more rise
3. 5% increase ?? ((((((((((((((((
4. I live in nasik , a very small city.. Where can i get these online ?? where can i get these on lamington road ?? ( Plz refer very trustable ones only.. I would love COD option for online buy ) coz buying here local would cost me 7-8K extra in total easily..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 26, 2011)

no need to wait for z68. wont benefit you.
get from smcinternational.in or theitwares.com.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 26, 2011)

OP,
Its better you wait a month, for prices to come down.
ELSE dont think and go with P67 with a good GPU. Z68 will be a waste for you if you add a GPU on it. So better stick with P67.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Mar 26, 2011)

Alright.. thnx guyz..

should i go with Jas`s config ? ( personally loving it ) or anyone has any suggestions ?

I have already started enquiring in famous local stores out here.. will check out smc and itwares


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> OP,
> Its better you wait a month, for prices to come down.
> ELSE dont think and go with P67 with a good GPU. Z68 will be a waste for you if you add a GPU on it. So better stick with P67.



Why a Z68 be a waste when a GPU is added? Didn't get you.



techking_dinesh said:


> Alright.. thnx guyz..
> 
> should i go with Jas`s config ? ( personally loving it ) or anyone has any suggestions ?
> 
> I have already started enquiring in famous local stores out here.. will check out smc and itwares



If you don't want to wait for z68, then go with p67 or h67. But forget quicksync and cpu overclocking in the respective chipsets. If that doesn't matter, then go with the one that suit your needs.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 27, 2011)

vickybat,
If you add a GPU on a Z68 can u use the on-board graphics???
And now it becomes like the P67 boards. 

When OP is adding a GPU now so it will be a waste waiting for Z68. But if OP plans to use the on-chip graphics till he gets a new GPU then Z68 will good choice.

Did you get me now..


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> Alright.. thnx guyz..
> 
> should i go with Jas`s config ? ( personally loving it ) or anyone has any suggestions ?
> 
> I have already started enquiring in famous local stores out here.. will check out smc and itwares



since your main motive is already mentioned(i looked at it)
i'll too suggest you to go for jassy's config
will fulfill your needs
i agree that z68 has benefits all lined up against p/h series but in the end it comes to your decision


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> vickybat,
> If you add a GPU on a Z68 can u use the on-board graphics???
> And now it becomes like the P67 boards.
> 
> ...



I guess you have got it wrong. Z68 will offer quicksync using the on-die gpu even if you have a discrete gpu installed. Can you do that with p67?

There are rumors that z68 will be like nvidia optimus i.e will provide switchable graphics( again not there in p67 and h67). 

Thats why i said its better to wait. Z68 will render both p67 and h67 useless imo.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Mar 27, 2011)

Z68 will cost approx ?
well i have no idea about this >> how much onboard gfx is my current config having

i get vicky`s pt.. that if i use Z it will be onboard plus gpu
and on P it is only GPU
bt my decission depends on how much onboard gfx i will get in Z plus cost ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 27, 2011)

^^the performance of onboad will not be added in discreet in z68! it will allow you to use onboard video for quick sync (useful if you encode videos).


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> Z68 will cost approx ?
> well i have no idea about this >> how much onboard gfx is my current config having
> 
> i get vicky`s pt.. that if i use Z it will be onboard plus gpu
> ...




It may have switchable graphics like nvidia optimus. Whie browsing or odoing other light stuff, the discrete gpu will be rendered off. When gaming or doing gpu based tasks, it will switch back to the discrete gpu.

Thats why its wise to wait for z68 now.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 27, 2011)

^ No such feature has been announced so far. What you are saying is more like a gamble.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Mar 27, 2011)

Price ? Approx time waiting ?

i m nt getting the p series itself.. god knws wen ll Z be available locally !!


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 27, 2011)

Take approx another 1 month for SB parts to be widely available...


----------



## techking_dinesh (Mar 30, 2011)

^^ Mannn waiting since ages.. plz keep me updated when it is available at lamington road , mumbai in trustworthy shops


----------



## Cilus (Mar 30, 2011)

What is Vicky is saying about Z68 is partially correct. There is a software called LucidLogic which has been launched already, from the same company Lucid hydra, same brand which makes mobo controleer to allow graphics cards from different vendors simultaneously.
It has a list of supported software for which the switching between Intel Quick sync  and the Graphics card will be done automatically by the LucidLogic software automatically. So when converting video or watching HD  movies, onboard GPU will be used and in time of gaming, it will be switched to Graphics card.


----------



## coolgame (Mar 30, 2011)

hey i m new here(just joined).a  config from my end(PRICES TAKEN FROM THE ITWARES,PRIMEABGB AND SMCINTERNATIONAL)
PROCCY-i7 2600k -16.2k/i5 2500K -11.5K
MOBO-msi p67A GD55 SLI READY-9.8K
GPU-GTX 560ti TF II OC -14.5k
CASE-NZXT GAMMA -2.1k
PSU- SEASONIC S12D 750(80+ SILVER)- 6.5K/VX 550-4.6K
RAM- G.Skill RIPJAWSX 8GB FOR SB- 5.5k
HDD- Seagate 7200.12 1TB- Rs. 2.8k
ODD- LG Black 22x- Rs. 900
Fans-3xR4(blue led) 1 FRONT/2 TOP-1.3k
DISPLAY-BENQ G2220 -7.8K
TOTAL 60-67K(JUST A RANGE.PICK THE COMPONENTS WHICH U LYK BEST)


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 30, 2011)

Cilus, is there any problem if GPU is ued for HD movies..


----------



## d3p (Mar 30, 2011)

coolgame said:


> hey i m new here(just joined).*a little config* from my end
> TOTAL 60-67K(JUST A RANGE.PICK THE COMPONENTS WHICH *U LYK* BEST)



Anyways, i can say welcome to TDF only for once, not more than that.

Your Component selection was quite good as well as the whole config.

But i can't able to get what this means *"A LITTLE CONFIG"*.

Don't use sms language & slangs, just a suggestion.


----------



## coolgame (Mar 30, 2011)

k.will remember.i forgot to remove the little


----------



## techking_dinesh (Apr 3, 2011)

well thanks coolgame
I m still waiting for parts to get available 
meanwhile i am expecting Cilus to answer Saswat`s question


Thanks


----------



## Cilus (Apr 4, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Cilus, is there any problem if GPU is ued for HD movies..



No there is no problem at all, in fact there are a numbers of benefits. For example while watching video content there are some players like Media Player Classic Home Cinema, SPlayer etc, support GPU acceleration. They will use GPU to decode the video content. You can apply a number of Post processing shader filters to increase the quality of the video dramatically. These tools and post processing filters come handy when you need to upscale a Non-HD video to HD standard, increase the sharpness, 720P->1080p conversion, De-noising the video etc.
When I was in Vicky's home, I've given a live demonstration to him using his HD 5750. Ask him how the quality has been improved.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cilus,
u were in vicky's home!!! Not in Kolkata??
U live in Kolkata. Work in BBSR and visit Cuttack. Thats great..

Thanks for explaining me. 
So, why shuld OP wait for Z68. Better go with P67..


----------



## techking_dinesh (Apr 5, 2011)

fine.. proceeding with P
still searching in markets !!


----------



## Cilus (Apr 6, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Cilus,
> u were in vicky's home!!! Not in Kolkata??
> U live in Kolkata. Work in BBSR and visit Cuttack. Thats great..
> 
> ...



Well, traveling all these locations in very short time span is possible for me because I've purchased the personal Jetpack from ebay last year @ $75K. It can travel in high subsonic speed, Mach 0.85. But the cursing speed is normally 600 to 700Km/Hr.

By the way, Cuttack and Bhubaneswar are actually Twin Cities. The distance is around 30 KM. You can also travel by bus at it normally takes 45 min. 

But in jetpack, it just takes around 5 to 10 minutes hardly.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 6, 2011)

OP,
did u find SandyBridge in your place??? What are the prices??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 6, 2011)

@cilus 
jetpack


----------



## lordirecto (Apr 7, 2011)

Cilus said:


> But the *cursing speed* is normally 600 to 700Km/Hr.



Now, that is what truly makes a jetpack!! ROFL!!!!!


----------



## techking_dinesh (Apr 14, 2011)

i did nt find them yet !!


----------



## techking_dinesh (May 15, 2011)

Actually met with an accident and was so out of touch.
I am still in recovery phase

Will be buying my dream rig as soon as i m bck stable 

Models & Prices would have changed A to Z nw


----------



## saswat23 (May 16, 2011)

why, what happened dude..??? How did it happen.
BTW, there is good news for you. Z68 will be hitting Indian mraket very soon. So, wait till then and build your 'DREAM RIG'.


----------



## Render_Man (May 16, 2011)

@Jaskanwar

>very nice build considering budget.

Op...considering what you are using build for(similar to mine)you will really not be gaming on a hardcore level,meaning,you really dont need a P67 chipset to overclock

>I would suggest going with Jaskanwar's first build as it would be better suited for you.
Meaning 2600+560 Twin Frozr + 4GB Corsair + H67 Chipset


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 16, 2011)

MSI GTX 560Ti Hawk is way better


----------



## techking_dinesh (May 22, 2011)

@ saswat.. Bike Accident
---

plus i am a little busy with personal work till 10th June.

so Z series or let any damn series.. 

I am buying my dream Build on 15th June !!

Just want help from u ppl to get the best

so kindly help me out buddies !!


----------

